# you know you made it when they make an editorial cartoon about you



## cda (Aug 16, 2010)

you know you made it when they make an editorial cartoon about you

View attachment 1382


View attachment 1382


/monthly_2010_08/572953dcec0c8_arlington001..jpg.009deadfd46a8ef34fb8daa7efb040ac.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on your notoriety


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2010)

Not me i am a good boy

http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/08/10/2396568/arlington-councilmen-express-concerns.html


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

CDA,

Kool cartoon.

"

Arlington is also considering laying off eight full-time employees and using millions of dollars in natural gas revenue to offset a $10.3 million shortfall. Nearly 50 more jobs as well as services such as library hours and classes on composting and recycling could be cut if the city's property tax and sales tax revenues do not improve, City Manager Jim Holgersson has said.
​
Read more: 

http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/08/10/2396568/arlington-councilmen-express-concerns.html#ixzz0wpdMKU23​You can't stop the "composting Classes"; heck, get rid of a few building inspectors instead.

Uncle Bob


----------

